# 15 years faithful companionship



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

....... words just aren't enough


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Graham

So sorry, I know how you feel,

but if its any consolation he/she will live on in your heart for ever

just as each of mine does and gives countless pleasure just remembering them, never replaced special in their own right

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear your sad news. 

Run free old pal.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

So sorry Graham,

I know how you feel,it's devastating to lose your loyal friend.

Hopefully one day you will look back and smile about the great times you had together.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry to learn of your loss. 

Stewart


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear about your loss...RIP...Run free at the bridge ..

We lost ours in 2009 and had him 16 years..they become part of your family...we still miss the little chap...we are lucky as we still have Tizzie 

Anne


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry Graham

Beyond The Rainbow


As much as I loved the life we had and all the times we played,
I was so very tired and knew my time on earth would fade.
I saw a wondrous image then of a place that's trouble-free
Where all of us can meet again to spend eternity.

I saw the most beautiful Rainbow, and on the other side
Were meadows rich and beautiful -- lush and green and wide!
And running through the meadows as far as the eye could see
Were animals of every sort as healthy as could be!
My own tired, failing body was fresh and healed and new
And I wanted to go run with them, but I had something left to do.

I needed to reach out to you, to tell you I'm alright
That this place is truly wonderful, then a bright Glow pierced the night.
'Twas the Glow of many Candles shining bright and strong and bold
And I knew then that it held your love in its brilliant shades of gold.

For although we may not be together in the way we used to be,
We are still connected by a cord no eye can see.
So whenever you need to find me, we're never far apart
If you look beyond the Rainbow and listen with your heart.


Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh Graham, so sorry.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to read of your loss.


Dave p


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear you have lost your loyal and loving pal.
We lost our old boy in June and he was 16 years old but he was letting us know he was tired and it was time to go.
It is a very difficult thing to say goodbye and I understand the sadness you must feel.

Val


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Look forward to the time you can smile rather than cry at the memory

Run free at the bridge old pal

Sue


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi 
So sorry. The line in the posted poem,"We are still connected by a cord no eye can see". Says it all.
Jented.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Graham, so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Graham

I know how you feel, live with the good memory.

Best Regards
Adrian


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

been there with this, its an horrible time, didn't feel as bad when i lost my parents, sympathy's to you on this loss, i just feel i gave mine a lovelly home and life, dread when its time for this one to leave us


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*17*

Sad News.

It kills you when they go.

Had our Pal for 17 years, good and happy times gone.

TM


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

So sorry for you loss. Know just how your feeling right now. 
Run free at the bridge.
Lesley


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

So sorry to read your news Graham. I know exactly how you are feeling as it is only a month ago that Coco left us aged 14.7 years. It is especially hard as he was a very strong link to my late husband who died 6 years ago now when Coco was still a fit if somewhat overweight chocolate Labrador.

If it is any consolation this is a verse on the card sent to me by a very dear friend:

So Sorry you've Lost your Pet

Not many people understand
Just how you feel today
And really it's so difficult 
To find the words to say
For you have lost a special friend
Who meant so much to you
And they will stay
inside your heart
Whatever you may do
Such precious recollections
Of love you truly shared
And natural devotion
that can never be compared
So just remember happy moments
smile if you can
Be thankful for the times you had
And you will understand
Although it's hard, there has to be
A time to say "goodbye"
But memories which are dear to you
Will never, never die.

Peggy


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

.
I don't have any words but my thoughts are with you.
Elaine


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry for your loss Graham.

The two poems speak volumes.

Run Free at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

So sorry for your loss thinking of you.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We are very sorry to hear your sad news Graham. 

We too know how you feel.

Andrea & Bob


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh Graham, so sorry. Dog lovers everywhere share your pain, and we all thank you for having given your dog a wonderful life.


----------

